# How to Cut a 2x4?



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

When I'm out on a job, is there a quick way to cut a 2x4 without digging out a power tool and finding a blade for it and finding a cord/battery for it? And putting that all away. It seems like such overkill for one quick cut. I'm thinking a hand saw might be faster. But a hand saw would jerk the wood around more and I'd spend just as much time finding clamps and a place to set that up, right? I have a folding pruning saw that is nice and small, but it is way too aggressive. Maybe a battery circular saw because I could leave the blade in there. But that is kind of hard to justify since I have 3 circular saws already and I'd have to carry it around everywhere. And I'd still need to have a battery charged up. I dunno. Thoughts?


----------



## Ca443 (Feb 11, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Tri-Vise-LLD...ords=tri+vise&qid=1550121959&s=gateway&sr=8-1

This is a neat vice, I use it often to hold something outside when I need to cut something quick. It really adds to overall safety as well. With this, I could use a handsaw or even your folding pruning saw would work since it really locks in the wood. It does much more than just a 2x4.

19.95 at Lowes.. Very heavy gauge metal so it is durable. Lays flat in toolbox. The only thing is, the wood has to be long enough and it holds it at an angle but you should be able to correct with a quick speed square mark.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I keep one of these in my truck. It's a pull saw so it cuts a lot easier than a typical hand saw with less binding and grabbing. The teeth look pretty fine but it will cut a 2x quick and easy. Also cuts PVC/ABS pipe just as easily. The pulling motion and fine teeth makes starting the cut easy, the wide blade keeps it cutting square. With the width and flexibility of the blade, and the shape of the teeth it also works good for flush cutting. It's fast and compact, easily my favorite hand saw.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> But that is kind of hard to justify since I have 3 circular saws already and I'd have to carry it around everywhere.


Sense when do you have to justify having a saw? A oscillating multi-function tool quite convenient to have for many things and will cut a 2x4 efficiently.


----------



## Bent Nail (Mar 22, 2017)

I just use a hand saw, and hold the 2x4 in my hand. Not unlike I did 50 years ago, before cordless tools existed, and before I could afford corded ones.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Even though I own several, I detest hand saws and would likely break out a power saw. My skill saws always have a blade installed.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ca443, I am a sucker for new tools. I need to check out that Tri Vise. Just thinking of all the times on a jobsite where you need to cut boards without setting up saw horses or balancing the wood on something. Thanks for the link.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I second the motion of getting a Pull Saw, I have an Irwin brand, that has become my go to for a one cut and done tool. 

It starts easy, cuts straight, easy to control, and takes very little space in the tool kit.

It also can cut up to a 6X6, easy, even at odd angles. 

Yeah that tri-vise would be an excellent addition to any kit, with the Pull Saw. 


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bent Nail said:


> I just use a hand saw, and hold the 2x4 in my hand. Not unlike I did 50 years ago, before cordless tools existed, and before I could afford corded ones.


Hey Bent, did you build this when a 2x4 was the real deal.:biggrin2:You must have because it stood for over 100 years through high wind, large hail and all maw nature could throw at it and was finally torn down. I sure hated to see it go being my parents sold cream there in the 1930's.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've posted it before, but I was called to the Madison County GA Chamber of Commerce building to do some work in the attic. Once I got up there, I just sat there in amazement at the intricate beam cuts, obviously by hand. All pegged like modern timber framing. Only thing was, it was built in 1793. George Washington was President !! Wish I had taken pictures.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> I've posted it before, but I was called to the Madison County GA Chamber of Commerce building to do some work in the attic. Once I got up there, I just sat there in amazement at the intricate beam cuts, obviously by hand. All pegged like modern timber framing. Only thing was, it was built in 1793. George Washington was President !! Wish I had taken pictures.


Yup, back then tradesmen took their time, did the job right and did their work with pride. A rarity today.
.
.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

That Tri-Vise is a really great concept and I instinctively want one. But in practice it would be one more thing to lose track of. For a quick cut, I'd probably just wind up doing it on the curb or something anyway. 

That pull saw on the other hand looks pretty sweet. That's exactly what I was imagining. 

Oscillating tool seems like pretty much the worst tool for cutting a 2x4. I guess it's better than a utility knife... I dunno. Maybe I don't know how to use it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

As a youngster I cut plenty with a hand saw and I can't say I ever cut one square in both directions. So as long as the poles stay aligned and I have a saw with a trigger that's what I'm reaching for no matter how many feet of extension cord I must stretch out.:biggrin2:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

3rd vote for the pull saw. They are the sharpest hand saw you have ever owned. Many have a fine blade on one side and a coarser blade on the other.

They excel at a lot of jobs like ED mentioned. Another one which he didn’t mention is cutting off the bottom of door trim when laying laminate flooring.


----------



## Brian Famous (Feb 4, 2019)

one more vote for the pull saw. It isn't go-to for all sorts of quick jobs where I just don't feel like getting out the power tools.


----------



## Bent Nail (Mar 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I second the _*motion*_ of getting a Pull Saw





:wink2: I see what you did there!


----------



## Bent Nail (Mar 22, 2017)

I still own one house that was built when a 2x4 was really a 2" x 4" hunk of timber that had some impossible to count number of flat grain lines in cross section.


Nowadays, I waste hours picking through pallets of so called kiln dried 1.4" x 3.4" so called studs that have a 1/2" of mirch space between the 3 or 4 grain lines that round about themselves in an arc.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm with SeniorSitizen... I think I'd rather spend the 45 seconds digging out the sidewinder and speed square than making a manual cut.


----------



## Bent Nail (Mar 22, 2017)

Clutchcargo said:


> I'm with SeniorSitizen... I think I'd rather spend the 45 seconds digging out the sidewinder and speed square than making a manual cut.





You must be very organized. It might take me 45 minutes to dig out the worm drive, only to find that I forgot to put the speed square back into the worm drive case. So now where the heck is the speed square. Another 45 minutes later, ah ha, I put the speed square in the measurement drawer. Shocking. Who'd of thunk I would actually put something away away, instead of just out of the way? With speed square now happily in hand... wait, now where did I put the worm drive I just found an hour and a half ago?


So for me, it's a lot quicker to just pull down the handsaw hanging on the wall for decoration mostly, and whip the cut out in 45 seconds, using the same techniques I used in the '70s... pull start on the corner, flat scarf the marked face to establish kerf over the line, full use of the entire saw on the strokes, and a rapid finish stroke to prevent a tear on the final pass. Done. Without need for a renewal of a hunting license to find my "faster" tools.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I had a few random pieces of junk wood sitting in my truck bed today and I wanted to cut them up to fit them neatly in the garbage. I thought about this conversation. But it wasn't just one cut. It wound up being about 10 cuts. I tried my folding saw again. It's razor sharp, but it was still a pain in the butt - and it was useless on the hardwood. So I wound up using a circular saw. The circular saw is such a pleasure in comparison and definitely seems like the tool to use. 

As I was wrestling with my extension cord, a few things occurred to me. My extension cord is cheap, stiff garbage. And it is way too long. If I had a half decent extension cord, maybe the thought of dragging that knotty mess out wouldn't be so daunting. Maybe just leave it plugged in and hanging on a hook. Maybe even get a retractable one. That would solve a lot of problems. 

I'm kind of coming back to the cordless circular saw idea too. The cordless ones are smaller. They use that 6 1/2 inch blade. It won't take up much room. Especially without the battery. I run Dewalt 18v. I always have those batteries. I could find some guy on ebay who upgraded to the 20v. Probably pick up the circular saw pretty cheap. Hmmmm...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep my extension cords on cord holders, or reels. 

Just rewind them after each use and they stay neat, tangle free, and easy to use.

Just unwind the length that is needed to get the job done.

A reel from an empty M I G welder, is handy for the longer, or heavier gauge cord to fit onto.

ED


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had and used several 18v nicad saws of various brands, they work but was never something I really enjoyed using. They just run at too slow of rpm and always feel like they struggle. 

The 20v Dewalt or pretty much any equivalent brand that is powered by the new lithium battery packs is MUCH nicer to use and worth every penny. DeWalt's brushless circular saw is almost like using a corded saw. The 20v is very good, the 60v is exceptional.

For $35 you can buy the 20v to 18v adapter and be able to use the new slide on lithium batteries with most of your old 18v tools! The old 18v saw would show improvement with a lithium battery but it will NEVER compare to the newer version with a brushless motor.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My hand tool skills are feeble. I wish I could cut a 2 x 4 and make it a straight cut, but I can't. I know you don't want another corded saw in your arsenal, but, I've found that my cheap, corded Worx mini saw can make a quick cut or two. I mean, it's not as powerful as a regular corded saw, but I've found that it takes up very little space in a tool box and is worth its weight in gold when you need it.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Once you get good with a decent hand saw, you'll cut a 2x4 faster than you can install a battery in cordless circular saw, make the cut, and take the battery back out. That's all we relied on for years forming concrete flatwork. Also, no need to search for a speed square, any decent handsaw has a 90 degree and 45 degree stop on the handle.

Now-a-days, we have a Dewalt 20v saw with battery always in it just as handy as the in the trailer as the hand saw, so that's usually the tool of choice.

THis has been our handsaw of choice for years:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley...zzLSj7N_XKXsArQQiBBoCErEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## samjg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's what I use for those occasional cuts. This particular one is probably discontinued now, and sounds like heck when cutting, but with carbide blade it cuts like the proverbial hot knife through butter, fast and straight.
It fits nicely into a small tool bag along with charger and spare blades, easy to take with me.
These small saws are a great innovation.


----------



## BruceY19 (Nov 27, 2018)

must be a newbie complaining about cutting 1 2x4 jumping around when using hand saw. Ever try using one foot also to steady the 2x4? Cant believe Ive commented on this topic


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tajima G saw! It's a folding pull saw that I keep in my tool belt when framing. So nice to be able to make a quick cut or little adjustment when you're up in the rafters or too far from wherever any of the sidewinders are.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

ZZZZZ said:


> Yup, back then tradesmen took their time, did the job right and did their work with pride. A rarity today.
> .
> .


Ha! The only reason people think that is because the few houses that were built well enough to survive for a hundred or more years are still here while all the crap ones they built back then have been knocked down. Do enough home renos and repair and you'll quickly learn that there were plenty of hacks back in "the good old days" too.


----------



## BruceY19 (Nov 27, 2018)

Sad state of affairs when someone doesn't know how to use a hand saw let alone the difference between cross cut and rip


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

BruceY19 said:


> must be a newbie complaining about cutting 1 2x4 jumping around when using hand saw. Ever try using one foot also to steady the 2x4? Cant believe Ive commented on this topic





BruceY19 said:


> Sad state of affairs when someone doesn't know how to use a hand saw let alone the difference between cross cut and rip


It must be horrible knowing everything at such a young age like you...from birth? Is that about right? 

Everybody has a "first time" doing everything they ever do in life. 

It's a sad state of affairs that you feel so self important that you think that everyone should know how to do the same things as you.


----------



## BruceY19 (Nov 27, 2018)

jproffer said:


> It must be horrible knowing everything at such a young age like you...from birth? Is that about right?
> 
> Everybody has a "first time" doing everything they ever do in life.
> 
> It's a sad state of affairs that you feel so self important that you think that everyone should know how to do the same things as you.



Don't claim to know everything but I did know how to properly use hand saw BEFORE any power tools. Thats what is lacking, the experience with the basics.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Well good for you. 

Age, location, and up-bringing have a lot to do with what people call "natural abilities". If all he's ever used is a circular saw, which would be fine...it's available so why not use it...then how could he be expected to know how to use a hand saw?

I know what you mean, and I knew how to use a hand saw before a power saw too. But mainly because I didn't have any choice...that's what I had, so I learned. If a circular saw would have been available to me, I would have used that instead because I just don't find hand sawing enjoyable...and I don't do it for the fun of it, I do it to make 2 pieces out of 1.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Using a hand saw is somewhat of a lost art. But, it is a good one to learn. I have an assortment of them laying around. I love using pull saws. I have about 4 of them. 2 of them the long style with the coarse and fine cut options on each of them. I have a new Irwin Marples Dovetail pull saw that I am using for almost anything but dovetails. And another single edged pull saw. I like the thinner blades and they seem to be able to get started easier. 

I also have the Tri-Vise. Not only do I use it for hand sawing, I use it when I break out the circ saw. (No side winder here, born in the midwest) I use both battery and corded now since they came out with better batteries. 

Tri-Vise has a brother that is shaped like a triangle. It is meant for pipes, conduits and the like. I have one too. 

As for cutting it square using a hand saw, I use my speed square and one I get the pull saw started, I slowly bring the saw down so I am running it along the speed square to make a guide kerf. It seems to work for me.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

BruceY19 said:


> Don't claim to know everything but I did know how to properly use hand saw BEFORE any power tools. Thats what is lacking, the experience with the basics.


Did you learn how to ride a horse before you drove a car? Learn an abacus before a calculator? You can't jump right to the power tools. You gotta know the basics, right? :vs_smirk:

This is my 9th year in business as a full-time handyman. I'm not a newbie. Handsaws are not very important these days.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

mathmonger said:


> Handsaws are not very important these days.


 Unless you are in an area " OFF THE GRID", or there is a power outage, or there are flammable gasses present, or many other scenarios. 

And yes I rode a horse before I drove. :devil3:



ED


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> And yes I rode a horse before I drove. :devil3:
> 
> ED


But, how many kids could you put on a horse at the same time, before kids started sliding off the back end of the horse? Six was about our limit.


----------

